# I just made....



## Gordontrek

....the stupidest mistake I've ever made on a test, in ANY subject.
I just got out of a music theory test. I didn't find it to be that hard of a test. It mainly focused on ii-7 and vii-7 chords and how to approach and resolve them.
The final part of the test was just a simple progression. It had two flats, the soprano line was given, and the only special instructions were to include a 4-3 suspension and a fully-diminished vii-7 chord in root position.
I did the whole thing in b-flat major. I didn't realize until after I got out of the test.
I know full well that vii-7 chords are fully diminished only in minor. However, this didn't even cross my mind during the test even though it's first-year theory stuff. Thankfully my instructor is very fair and understanding, so I'm not going to die for this. But darn it's embarrassing. 
Bottom line, I'm ready for fall break.


----------

